# Poll: Your Game Boy Advance model of choice?



## Jokey_Carrot (Jun 9, 2020)

ds lite


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2020)

Personally for me, as much as I found the original GBA the comfier option for longer play sessions, I can't deny the gorgeous design of the SP. It's sleek appearance and clam-shell design was unexpected from Nintendo at the time, with the front lit screen only sweetening the deal. It was also easier to carry out and about and to college etc. So much of my play time was done on the SP.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jun 9, 2020)

I love the SP but god was it painful to have no headphone jack.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 9, 2020)

here's my system (a Majora's Mask gba sp backlit w/ an everdrive gba):



Spoiler


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 9, 2020)

I love GBAtemp, but I don't love the GBA. This is a dilemma.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bimmel said:


> I love GBAtemp, but I don't love the GBA. This is a dilemma.





 

Maybe pick the model you hate the least?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

Dust edition


----------



## ThommyDude (Jun 9, 2020)

I still have my see-through classic GBA (like the one pictured in the OP) and it is by far my favourite model.
I never owned a SP myself but a friend of mine did and we switched quite often, but I never really liked how the square shape felt in my hands, it was uncomfortable to hold for a longer period of time.
Also, I'm not ever sure I've ever SEEN a micro in real life, so I have no opinion on that one ‍
So I'm definitely going with the classic!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

These two


----------



## raxadian (Jun 9, 2020)

The Gameboy micro is one of the worst videogame consoles Nintendo has ever made.  Is not the worst just because the Virtual Boy existed.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 9, 2020)

The og GBA with the backlight mod.
There leave it or take it.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

I hope the link cable still works hehe


----------



## godreborn (Jun 9, 2020)

I also own a Japanese gba, but it's not backlit.  I tried playing it the other day, and I couldn't see what was going on.  I don't know how I played a game like that.  I had a non backlit sp, and I felt the same way.  backlit or I just can't play it.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 9, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> The og GBA with the backlight mod.
> There leave it or take it.



That's a modded console not an official one.



ThommyTheBoy said:


> I still have my see-through classic GBA (like the one pictured in the OP) and it is by far my favourite model.
> I never owned a SP myself but a friend of mine did and we switched quite often, but I never really liked how the square shape felt in my hands, it was uncomfortable to hold for a longer period of time.
> Also, I'm not ever sure I've ever SEEN a micro in real life, so I have no opinion on that one ‍
> So I'm definitely going with the classic!



Ten years ago stores were STILL trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2020)

Form factor is the original GBA, hands down, but the AGS 101 is king with its backlight. 

Or just get a modded one


----------



## Axido (Jun 9, 2020)

My favourite GBA back in the days was a PSP.

On a more serious note, I'd always prefer the Advance SP. I remember that when I was a kid I bought an original GBA at a store and returned it one day later just to spend €30 more on an Advance SP. And I couldn't have been happier about it.

Even though I am also looking forward to mod an original GBA that I now happen to own, I feel bad about having to tear out an SP screen to do it. And I actually like the smaller form factor of the GBA SP. That being said I'm just interested in the process of modding a GBA rather than thinking a modded GBA is superior to an SP. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Frankbel (Jun 9, 2020)

GBA SP AGS-101 is the best variant.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

Is mine real ? I cant find this color online


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 9, 2020)

GBA SP of course, easy choice, no second doubts. 

Backlight screen built in, rechargeable battery, folding screen for protection and portablilty, and it plays the older gameboy games. Gameboy Micro can't play those games, and without mod the original can't use backlight. Would be nice if any onf them had stereo sound so you don't need headphones. 

Got the memories when my brother got his original GBA with Konami Krazy Racers and Tony Hawk Pro skater 2. Got my GBA SP christmas 2004 with Kingdom Hearts Chain Of Memories and Mega Man Battle Network 4 Blue Moon. I just wanted donkey kong Country to replace the one I had on Gameboy Color since it seemed better.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jun 9, 2020)

I remember playing the original model and I liked the way it felt, I personally prefer that. I still have my SP model but accidentally threw out my charger one day lol. I still have my games but I don't play it because I have the emulator on Wii. But even though the original model didn't have a built in light...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)

An original GBA always. Especially if it has a backlit screen installed to it.

The SP and Micro are just way to small for me to hold and are uncomfortable for more than a few min


----------



## DbGt (Jun 9, 2020)

Sp of course, there is no other choice


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Is mine real ? I cant find this color online


It's a really pale blue isn't it? iirc that was one of the two available 101 models in Europe? I had one like it, it's fine.

Anyways, my favourite is definitely an original model with a 101 screen fitted, they're lush. That being said, design wise this little thing takes it. Always wanted those player two face plates from the old Club Nintendo but they're so expensive.



Spoiler: Hot Console


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 9, 2020)

people shit talking the micro obviously have very poor taste (or more likely just saw picture, read specs and had the natural ewwww reaction),but  it's actually an awesome little device, picture quality is great and is small enough to stick in a pocket without getting funny looks from women as you walk down the street

only downfall is the lack of original GB support, but with a flashcard you can simply emulate them

tbf when I first saw them I was like "who the fuck would want that, its terrible" but when I picked one up at a bargain price it actually was much better than I had thought it would be, to the point I would argue it's probably the best handheld for portability while retaining usability


----------



## m_babble (Jun 9, 2020)

The SP was a near flawless handheld.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 9, 2020)

I am torn between the original GBA and the SP. Right now, with all the mods available, I'd say the former. If we were to compare the stock/vanilla ones, I'll favour the latter. The portability, the frontlit/backlit screen, rechargeable battery were too good to give up.

Can't quite say much about the micro since I never actually had much experience with that particular revision. Seems a wee bit too tiny for my liking.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> It's a really pale blue isn't it? iirc that was one of the two available 101 models in Europe? I had one like it, it's fine.
> 
> Anyways, my favourite is definitely an original model with a 101 screen fitted, they're lush. That being said, design wise this little thing takes it. Always wanted those player two face plates from the old Club Nintendo but they're so expensive.
> 
> ...


No pale green or oily like olive oil hehe


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 9, 2020)

porkiewpyne said:


> I am torn between the original GBA and the SP. Right now, with all the mods available, I'd say the former. If we were to compare the stock/vanilla ones, I'll favour the latter. The portability, the frontlit/backlit screen, rechargeable battery were too good to give up.
> 
> Can't quite say much about the micro since I never actually had much experience with that particular revision. Seems a wee bit too tiny for my liking.


yeah I think it depends on what you want it for and probably hand size might ruin it if you have fairly large hands, if you want to play gba games specifically probably a back lit modded AGS-001 has the best form factor, but for a little device you can stick in the glove box or bottom of a bag the micro is barely noticable so it doesn't get in the way, and for me that's pretty nifty for times your left sitting in a carpark waiting for someone to come out or something


----------



## Youkai (Jun 9, 2020)

Original GBA, one of the best handheld ever made.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2020)

I began playing GBA games with the SP, and playing them on anything else feels strange.


----------



## Alree (Jun 9, 2020)

Original one (but with IPS mod or at least Screen Backlight mod)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 9, 2020)

OG all day. Its only downside is the non-backlit screen, but these days this can be easily remedied with aftermarket solutions or scavenged SP screens. The SP itself is a tad too small for me, I was blessed with hands like loaves of bread. The Micro is nice, but more in the sense of being a trophy system due to its limited production run. A very cool mini gadget, but not a usable console.


----------



## duwen (Jun 9, 2020)

Best option; the original AGB-001 with a 'modern' backlit (AGS-101 equivalent or better) screen, audio amp mod, rechargable battery mod.

I fully intend to either obtain a modded AGB-001 or do the mods myself to the one I picked up on launch.

...but I'm more likely to play my GB/GBC/GBA carts on my GC's Gameboy Player these days.


----------



## Coto (Jun 9, 2020)

raxadian said:


> The Gameboy micro is one of the worst videogame consoles Nintendo has ever made.  Is not the worst just because the Virtual Boy existed.



I agree, it's like having a 1DS with three pixels


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 9, 2020)

Just got an AGB001 with AGS101 In it

retro tastic. Had an unmodded agb001 back in the day but never dove too deep in GBA library I think because of lack of backlight

—

Got an SP AGS101 graphite on the way too! Never owned an SP so I’m excited to give it a proper Run down.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 9, 2020)

Original AGB model with a backlit screen.


----------



## Coaleb (Jun 9, 2020)

I love my micros for the face they fit in any device. Though my go to is the gba modded with an ips display. That screen makes gba games look amazing. Hands down worth the price to get one


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 9, 2020)

I own all 3 models of the GBA but always end up playing GBA games on my original DS


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)

GbaSP Brighter, obviously
Perfect shape and size, sturdy, the only one with a good screen ( at the cost of the earphone jack, but it's worth it )
Beats playing them on the DS.

I had that and the first model, in which I had to remove the plastic cover of the screen to be able to see the game


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2020)

GBA. Tho I might be bias since I played with all 3, but only own a GBA. DS, if I can cheat.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 9, 2020)

My favorite was my old micro that was stolen years ago. Do you know how easy it was to get away with playing it in school without getting caught? Man I miss that little thing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mohammed2935 said:


> Is mine real ? I cant find this color online


Yup. That’s just the basic silver model that you can find on ebay


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 9, 2020)

Back in the day, I loved the SP due to having backlight.

Nowadays though, I choose the original one. After being upgraded with an IPS screen and a rechargeable battery, there's no beating the original form factor of the GBA.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2020)

Back then, I owned the og gba, it was great and big, but hard to see (except with the wormlight and it’s glare). Then, I got the sp (non brighter version) was a great replacement and I used that mostly and sold my og gba. I loved that I could play some games with one hand (thank you final fantasy for being there when I needed you). The sp, then, was the best.


Now that I’m older and can afford nice things, I bought a gba micro. Fuck that thing! It’s so small, I can’t see it or hold it comfortably enough to enjoy it. The best thing it has going for it is the screen and the headphone jack being back. Of course the screen looks great, when ever you take a big thing, then shrink it, it looks better. The sp hurts too, but not as bad.

My 22 year old self would choose the sp.
My current self chooses the og gba with an ags 101 screen.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

nero99 said:


> My favorite was my old micro that was stolen years ago. Do you know how easy it was to get away with playing it in school without getting caught? Man I miss that little thing
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



https://consolevariations.com/variation/console/game-boy-advance-sp-gold

this one but it is not gold


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 9, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah I think it depends on what you want it for and probably hand size might ruin it if you have fairly large hands, if you want to play gba games specifically probably a back lit modded AGS-001 has the best form factor, but for a little device you can stick in the glove box or bottom of a bag the micro is barely noticable so it doesn't get in the way, and for me that's pretty nifty for times your left sitting in a carpark waiting for someone to come out or something


How are the buttons for the micro? Are they more like the original or the SP or something different altogether?



gamesquest1 said:


> small enough to stick in a pocket without getting funny looks from women as you walk down the street


Exactly what I was going for though


----------



## raxadian (Jun 9, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> retro tastic. Had an unmodded agb001 back in the day but never dove too deep in GBA library I think because of lack of backlight



I have a strong desklight but yeah it was annoying.

The GBA had a lot of awesome games some that I still play today. 

Do we have a list of best GBA games in this forum?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Controversial opinion, but I love my Micro. The screen is small but super crisp and bright plus it fits nicely in my hands and literally anything I am carrying it. It’s something I used to carry (and sometimes do carry with me,) before I had any decent handheld emulators.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)

For me and my Eyes - GameBoy Advance SP.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 9, 2020)

Retro GBA was the best I had the SP it was nice because you didn't need batteries anymore but the Retro GBA had a better design vs the SP


----------



## leon315 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have an Advance SP blu. which I really disliked it because of rechargeable battery. It runs out of energy after long time without using it and when u turned it on, u found that all saves are gone forever.
It would never happen if it uses AA rechargeable one.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 9, 2020)

Depends:
GBA only- DS
Otherwise
At home- GBA w/ backlight
Outside- SP (although the lack of a headphone port is annoying).


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2020)

Original Advance is much more comfy to hold.
Screen wise, AGS 101.

I like the portability of the SP but can't play on it for extended periods of time anymore :c


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 9, 2020)

SP fanboy reporting in. However, the lack of love for the Micro is regrettable. What a beautiful little piece of machinery.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 9, 2020)

Which is your guys’ favorite SP AGS101 stock color? 

—

would it be worth getting an AGB001 or AGS001 unmodded for better outdoor play? 

I play indoors almost if not all the time so backlight is for me but


----------



## altorn (Jun 9, 2020)

I loved my black phat gba. it got oily with fingerprints and shit on the back because i would eat my lunch/dinner then immediately go play pokemon silver or goldensun for hours with my friends. what a great childhood.

i tried my friend's gba sp and it just wasn't as comfortable, even if there's a backlight feature and rechargeable battery.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 9, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Controversial opinion, but I love my Micro. The screen is small but super crisp and bright plus it fits nicely in my hands and literally anything I am carrying it. It’s something I used to carry (and sometimes do carry with me,) before I had any decent handheld emulators.



Many many games don't work well on it.  Forget any game that needs attention to detail or reading text.  

Even something as simple as Wario Ware becomes harder due to the smaller screen.



playstays_shun said:


> Which is your guys’ favorite SP AGS101 stock color?



Black.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 9, 2020)

I had both an og advance and an sp loved them both but loved the sp for its form factor but eventually when I got a ds lite I stuck with that.


----------



## Kraken_X (Jun 9, 2020)

The original GBA was the best by far.  Headphone jack, infinite battery life (given enough AA batteries), comfortable horizontal form factor, and less expensive.  The only downside was the glare from the worm light when playing in the dark. 

I did not own a GBA SP because the flaws were too many.  No headphone jack alone was a deal killer, but the lack of AA battery support would have prevented a purchase from me as well.  With the original GBA, 8 rechargable AAs could easily last a long road trip or camping trip.  With the SP, you would need a car charger, wall charger, access to power, etc.  Then you get no sound the whole time it's charging, and you are stuck a few feet from the wall since this was an era before power bricks.  It's expensive too since you need to buy the system, car charger, and headphone adapter(s).  Better to just buy another 5-10 games to play on the superior model I already had.

I had no interest in the Micro, because by then the DS had already launched and I would rather save my money for a system that played the newer games in addition to GBA while having a more comfortable form factor and larger screen.


----------



## ken28 (Jun 9, 2020)

Design wise the first one for sure. But gameplay wise the sp.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 9, 2020)

the micro is too small and the sp is way too uncomfortable to hold. The original is my favorite. 3rd party’s now make backlit screens for the gba and gba sp. Several backlit screens are now very simple. Remove the old screen and put in the new one. Zero soldering required and zero modifying of the case. Rechargeable batteries are cheap now. Anyone loving the sp nowadays either has baby hands or is simply an idiot!


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 9, 2020)

DS or 3DS for me, they both natively load GBA games, and have a form factor I'm used to.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 9, 2020)

lol Advance_Wars_2_USA_GBA-TRaSHMaN


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2020)

I only ever had an original Game Boy Advance. I used a friend's Game Boy Advance SP once, and I found the control base to be too narrow, and I preferred my original Game Boy Advance. However, I probably would have gotten used to the Game Boy Advance SP over time.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 9, 2020)

My favorite GBA is a PC with the mGBA emulator.
In all seriousness though, if i were a boy back in 2003 who wanted a new GBA model i'd just get an SP
I usually play with headphones off so no headphone jack is no big problem for me haha
Also, clamshell form factor on a handheld is the only way to go. easy to fit into a pocket, easy to take out and play. i dont like settling for less


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> OG all day, the SP is too small for my hands so it gets too uncomfortable to play for long stretches. Never seen a Micro in person myself, but I know for sure I wouldn't bother with one regardless because of it's size.
> 
> One of these days I need to pick up an IPS screen for my OG GBA so I can have the perfect GBA.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

Nintendo should release all gba games on eshop.


----------



## Smiths (Jun 9, 2020)

anyone who doesn't vote for GBASP is a communist


----------



## Physix (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll go with Gameboy Advance SP, it's just part of my childhood. Never had the chance to get my hand on the other models though. For today, I would rather stick with 3DS and dump my games onto SD card.


----------



## stitchxd (Jun 9, 2020)

I love the modding community - and Imma have to go with the GBA Macro (NOT Micro!) it's a DS lite converted to a GBA-only console (usually cause the top screen broke or something)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mohammed2935 said:


> Is mine real ? I cant find this color online



Yours looks like the Game Boy Advance SP - Pearl Blue model. It's a real model.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 9, 2020)

Do you guys like the funny playing IPS v2 kits or prefer AGS101 screen with its matrix grid and screen door like effect?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 9, 2020)

SP by a country mile.
Remember getting my black JPN import from Liksang and being super excited!
Cramped my hands though due to form factor, but still the best model imo.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 9, 2020)

The original GBA is nostalgic, but the better console is definitely AGS-101. I'd honestly prefer an OG with a backlight, but if we're talking stock consoles, AGS-101 is the best way to play GameBoy Advance on original hardware.



Chary said:


> Or just get a modded one


If the site could do a collaboration with retromodding.com, and give away one of those gorgeous modded GBAs... Dude.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jun 9, 2020)

the gameboy sp was the first console i played mario world, my favorite 2d mario game of all time, so i definitely have a very soft spot for it


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> Do you guys like the funny playing IPS v2 kits or prefer AGS101 screen with its matrix grid and screen door like effect?


After much research, I like the ags101 best. The games will look too clean on an ips screen, but that’s just me. I like the little lines (screen door effect) in the ags101 screen, without them, I’d feel like I was just emulating then on my psp.

However, the ips mod does seem to be easier to install and the ten levels of brightness would be nice. I have the ags101 screen with a 5level brightness switch.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

It is not blue

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What color is it ?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> It is not blue
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> What color is it ?


It actually looks like the Pearl Blue, but really faded. Like it’s been on a blanket in the sun at a flea market/garage sale for too long.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> It actually looks like the Pearl Blue, but really faded. Like it’s been on a blanket in the sun at a flea market/garage sale for too long.


Hahaha I was just thinking about the (leaving under the sun) too :-)

but no I remember the box shows the same color


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Hahaha I was just thinking about the (leaving under the sun) too :-)
> 
> but no I remember the box shows the same color


Well, if the box has the same color, then no, it hasn’t been in the sun. Too bad you still didn’t have the box. That’d, for sure, have the color’s name on it.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Well, if the box has the same color, then no, it hasn’t been in the sun. Too bad you still didn’t have the box. That’d, for sure, have the color’s name on it.


Found it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I might buy new one someday. It plays gb, gbc and gba games so it is not bootleg and the screen is very good too


----------



## Bullseye (Jun 9, 2020)

Original one for nostalgia. But O3DS or N3DS with GBA injects is where I play them


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> The original GBA is nostalgic, but the better console is definitely AGS-101. I'd honestly prefer an OG with a backlight, but if we're talking stock consoles, AGS-101 is the best way to play GameBoy Advance on original hardware.
> 
> 
> If the site could do a collaboration with retromodding.com, and give away one of those gorgeous modded GBAs... Dude.


Tried to do that  struck up a conversation only for it to get no response 

Maybe in the future, we'll try again


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 9, 2020)

GBA SP seems the best model. I have always wanted to have a GBA, thanks goodness 3DS has a backward compatibility with GBA and NDS


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 9, 2020)

I love the original, but I can't deny the SP was an instant upgrade for me. Ideally, I'd want to get an original modded with a AGS-101 screen, but otherwise, SP.


----------



## zfreeman (Jun 9, 2020)

*The Visteon GBA




*​
The Visteon Dockable Entertainment System (officially referred to as Dockable Entertainment featuring Game Boy Advance) is a portable DVD player created by Visteon in July 2006 for the US market at an MSRP of $1299 USD. The player is notable for containing officially licensed Game Boy Advance hardware, as Visteon partnered with Nintendo to announce the product at CES 2006.

The device was not sold at general retailers, but rather at car dealerships in combination with a roof docking head mount for installation, or already equipped in select models of certain vehicles.

On April 1, 2008 Visteon introduced a model mounted into headrests for $1699.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 9, 2020)

zfreeman said:


> *The Visteon GBA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that's pretty neat. That controller scares me, though.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jun 9, 2020)

The SP's design is gorgeous, but it's just too hard to play with it now that I have bigger hands. So I went with the AGB 001, which is beautiful too, and comfier.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 9, 2020)

Magnus87 said:


> AGB-001 because it uses alkaline batteries, which I can find anywhere.
> 
> It will not have a backlit screen but it can be easily modified, it is also compatible with the entire catalog of GB



Thanks @alexander1970  for letting me know that I had the wrong thread when I wrote my opinion XD


----------



## Zyvyn (Jun 9, 2020)

GBA SP AGS-101 for that quality backlight


----------



## Mythical (Jun 9, 2020)

* Game Boy Advance (AGB-001)* ftw, plus that fits better in my big hands PLUS there were so many sick af attachments for it


----------



## Edgarska (Jun 9, 2020)

The 23 people who chose the micro, please explain yourselves.


----------



## XDel (Jun 9, 2020)

The original, but with a backlight installed.


----------



## stüssy (Jun 9, 2020)

The Micro, because it fits in every pocket, I literally carry it always with me.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2020)

stüssy said:


> The Micro, because it fits in every pocket, I literally carry it always with me.


Still to this day? That's awesome!


----------



## gudenau (Jun 9, 2020)

I still have my original purple GBA and silver wave 1 GBA SP and got rid of a GBA Micro. The SP is definitely the better of the three.


----------



## Bruno Jenso (Jun 9, 2020)

raxadian said:


> The Gameboy micro is one of the worst videogame consoles Nintendo has ever made.  Is not the worst just because the Virtual Boy existed.


I  love my Micro - I keep telling myself it's too small, but then it's the console I play the most.

So for me it's the micro - all the theoretical shortcomings just fade away when you actually play the thing.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 9, 2020)

I have an old GBA that I love and plan on doing a battery and screen mod too, Though I don't have one I would have to go with the GameBoy Micro Because I had a few people I knew in school that had them and because they were so small they could play them in class without getting them taken away.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2020)

This is my original GBA I bought back in 2001. It's one of the few consoles I owned that I didn't sell (which I do regret but needed the cash at the time)



 

It's fitted with an Afterburner and a brightness dial (on the bottom near the crack). It still works fine though the battery cover is broken.

Who knows, perhaps GBAtemp may not be the place it is today if I hadn't bought this thing all the way back then?


----------



## DonCaballero (Jun 9, 2020)

OG GBA is still the comfiest handheld ever. The Gamecube controller is also to this day the best controller there is to hold. Nintendo was absolutely nailing the form factor at the time, I'll never understand why they moved away from that design philosophy.


----------



## MrHuu (Jun 9, 2020)

Edgarska said:


> The 23 people who chose the micro, please explain yourselves.



Since Reggie took out the Micro out of his pocket at the press converence, i was sold.

It has backlight, the d-pad and buttons feel great and it fits in every pocket.

The form-factor of the SP was inovative at the time, but i never liked how it felt. Both the form and buttons.

The Micro plays like a original GBA (AGB-001) but much smaller.


----------



## Danatkin (Jun 9, 2020)

Still occasionally play my GBA sp live a bit of Minish cap


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 9, 2020)

SP frontlit (AGS-001). why?
because you can actually see under direct sunlight and in the dark.
also I solved the headphone problem myself modding a jack.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 9, 2020)

Officially the best model is the SP revision, AGP-101.  But, in terms of what I most prefer is a modded original model GBA with a backlight.  That model really did just have the best form factor.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 9, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> The og GBA with the backlight mod.
> There leave it or take it.


Y e s


----------



## MrHuu (Jun 9, 2020)

The Gameboy Micro has changeable face-plates !

Can't beat that.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Jun 9, 2020)

last SP revision is the best, of course... but:
for the gameplay standpoint: (AGB-001) with backlight mod is the best. it has the best shoulder buttons too.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 9, 2020)

where is the Dslite option? lol its actualy the best console to play gba games with.


----------



## snootgirl (Jun 9, 2020)

i think for stock models the GBA SP is the best, but the original GBA with the backlight mod is so nice


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 9, 2020)

I only owned one type of gba, the micro. It was OK I guess. Sold it when I got the psp which was able to emulate gba with ease


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 9, 2020)

How would you guys rank GBA , against DS and 3DS

hot take but I hope Nintendo creates another true handheld. I really like my switch but it’s missing the magic of their true portables in game library breadth and simplicity

it’s now home console style games just on a system that is handheld in form if you choose

even vita mastered the handheld vibe


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Jun 9, 2020)

While the SP and Micro are superior in many ways, the original GBA was the one I had as a teen. I'd play for hours while lying in bed instead of sleeping, usually on school nights. Mostly JRPGs. I had one of those light attachment accessories, too.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 9, 2020)

spongebob gba sp was best


----------



## Charli (Jun 9, 2020)

I have very fond memories of my transparent GBA (AGB-001)  Always adjusting the screen angle during car trips to keep the screen image visible. Damn those tunnels and bridges blocking my precious sunlight! During night I'd make use of my top mounted screen cover that had a little light integrated  I also used my GBA a lot to play outside under the sun, e.g at the beach while on vacation. Maybe a little too much though because today the original blueish / violet color faded to yellow / almost orange.



hmm.. I wonder if I would be able to fix the color fading with Retrobrigth? Does it work with transparent plastic? Or can it only restore the color of the surface layer?

Despite all the love I've got for the original GBA, my winner is the Micro. I was so surprised I hadn't heard earlier of the Micro when I first came across it, which was around 2007 I think..? Maybe later. There were never any advertisements and I don't remember seeing it in any store. I guess the Micro had a pretty hard time since the DS was Nintendo's exciting new handheld at that time. But therefore I was able to score a Micro quite cheap on ebay. Playing my GBA games on such a crisp and colorful backlit screen was a real game changer for me. It's incompatibility with older Game Boy games didn't bother me that much because I also bought my first flash card at that time and loaded it up with the Goomba emulator. I fell for a really cheap offer on an EFA-Linker II flash card. Too cheap as it turned out... I think it's some kind of clone of the original EFA-Linker flash card. I was so happy when I got it to run eventually. Although it was always a gamble how many ROMs would appear in the game list after flashing... But at least it wasn't a total waste of money. On Windows 7 I used Windows XP mode because the drivers I had only seemed to work with XP. I wonder if could resurrect that XP VM, I should have an old backup lying around somewhere  Would be nice to backup my savegames as long as the flash card is still working.

I used to carry that little thing so much around with me, always loaded up with my flash card  I think I mostly used it to play GB and GBC color games with Goomba  Being able to save Tetris High Scores was great! 

Regarding the SP.. It somehow always seemed really uncomfortable when I played with my friends SP back in the day. But maybe I was just used to the original GBA. With my Micro this was somehow never a real issue for me. The L and R shoulder buttons maybe aren't really that comfortable after playing for some time though.

Well, that's my little trip down GBA memory lane. Thanks for this thread 




porkiewpyne said:


> How are the buttons for the micro? Are they more like the original or the SP or something different altogether?


I can't compare the buttons to the SP since I don't own one, but they are crisper than the buttons on my original GBA. Especially the D-Pad is much better on my Micro. It's very mushy on my GBA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll never forget laying in bed at night as I play Brother Bear and Pokemon on my red GBA SP, all while pretending to be asleep of course :^) There was also Spongebob bfbb as well


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 9, 2020)

Never had a micro, which I think would fit great in some of those tiny pockets some pants have nowadays. but I also prefer the bigger screens. And for ergonomics, an original mode is wonderful. As pocket-friendly as the SP is, I cannot ignore how often I've had shoulder buttons being a problem on those, and the lack of a headphone jack out of the factory.


----------



## NGT (Jun 9, 2020)

I would want a gameboy advance modded with a backlit screen and rechargeable battery.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Is mine real ? I cant find this color online


If you got that at Toys'R'Us, then that is the store-exclusive Pearl Green. I got a Target-exclusive Lime Green GBA SP, but I liked the Pearl Green color too.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 9, 2020)

People who like the SP must have square hands or something.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 9, 2020)

DS Phat is the best GBA model
fite me


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 9, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> DS Lite is the best GBA model
> fite me


DS Phat didn't have the cartridges stick out hideously and didn't feel like a Dollar Store toy. DS Phat wins.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jun 9, 2020)

*The Original Game Boy Advance!Micro a close second just because it's cute.*


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2020)

SP wins with the backlit screen.

BUT having modded original GBA with a AGS-101 screen into it, it turns into the ultimate GBA model!


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 10, 2020)

I only use the SP 'cause of the backlit screen. And because I don't have an original GBA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> In terms of specs the system stayed the same but Nintendo added a rechargeable lithium ion battery and opted to remove the headphone jack (showing courage 13 years before Apple). *They sold a separate adaptor for 3.5mm headphones that plugged into the multipurpose charging port. This also meant you couldn't charge the system and use headphones at the same time.*



Maybe I got one that was third-party, but I never had this issue. The adapter I had plugged into the charging port but had a headphone jack and a charging port.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> ds lite


The DS...Technically better (minus smaller screen area for GBA games) , 
but the _*GBA*_ is in the heart! 
So sorry!


----------



## guisadop (Jun 10, 2020)

Form-factor wise: the original
Screen-wise: the micro
Convenience-wise: the GBA SP


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 10, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> This is my original GBA I bought back in 2001. It's one of the few consoles I owned that I didn't sell (which I do regret but needed the cash at the time)
> 
> View attachment 212705
> 
> ...


yea, it wouldnt have had the name it had lmao. 
also, as a guy who has never seen a GBA in real life, like ever, how big _is_ an original model GBA?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> DS Phat didn't have the cartridges stick out hideously and didn't feel like a Dollar Store toy. DS Phat wins.


DS phat had a crappy screen and looked like your dad's PDA. It also had worse start and select placement and worse stylus placement, and it looked like your dad's PDA. Also, the DS lite actually sold, probably because it didnt look like your dad's PDA.
Seriously though, the original DS's design i will never get over, it looks like a PDA. was nintendo smoking something when they came up with the design? they hated it too since it never came back after the DS lite launched. lmao


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> GBA SP of course, easy choice, no second doubts.
> Would be nice if any onf them had stereo sound so you don't need headphones.


Removed headphone jack, using dongle....Apple before Apple. 

Anyway, stereo would be cool on SP, but as i noticed while playing it these past few days, the sound is just great! I guess because the way that GBA sound works one speaker is just enough. I get it that Stereo is better but GBA just doesn't have that many sounds that can make it more realistic than it already is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



64bitmodels said:


> yea, it wouldnt have had the name it had lmao.
> also, as a guy who has never seen a GBA in real life, like ever, how big _is_ an original model GBA?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I actually like it, it has a form unlike the Lite...lite is just....plain brick.
I love Lite, but Phat is not that ugly imo.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Removed headphone jack, using dongle....Apple before Apple.
> 
> Anyway, stereo would be cool on SP, but as i noticed while playing it these past few days, the sound is just great! I guess because the way that GBA sound works one speaker is just enough. I get it that Stereo is better but GBA just doesn't have that many sounds that can make it more realistic than it already is.
> 
> ...


I like plain brick 
Seriously though, DS lite is pretty slim. DS phat is probably the only DS console ive seen that doesnt look good when closed
I like the DS lite looking like that, a boring rectangle when its closed, a cool innovative portable video game console when opened.
its just right for me


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Anyway, stereo would be cool on SP, but as i noticed while playing it these past few days, the sound is just great! I guess because the way that GBA sound works one speaker is just enough. I get it that Stereo is better but GBA just doesn't have that many sounds that can make it more realistic than it already is.


I never actually had use stereo sound due to owning a GBA SP. I only hear it when I used emulators. Is weird to me that systems do have stereo output but only if you use headphones like the Megadrive. Why not just have two speakers in the GBA? 

If i understand correctly, the sound is produced by the main CPU chip of the system. It doesn't have a dedicated sound chip like the Snes SPC 700, or would probably be even better if it had a co-processing chip like the Megadrive with the YM2612, TI SN76489, tied to the Zilog Z80 Chip. 

Because of this, some devs complained about having to balance the music with the rest of the game. 





Games are often criticized for music, especially the "port" of popular games from snes to the system.  rom patches exist to "fix" those ports.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jun 10, 2020)

Where is the option for 3DS?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 10, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I never actually had use stereo sound due to owning a GBA SP. I only hear it when I used emulators. Is weird to me that systems do have stereo output but only if you use headphones like the Megadrive. Why not just have two speakers in the GBA?
> 
> If i understand correctly, the sound is produced by the main CPU chip of the system. It doesn't have a dedicated sound chip like the Snes SPC 700, or would probably be even better if it had a co-processing chip like the Megadrive with the YM2612, TI SN76489, tied to the Zilog Z80 Chip.
> 
> ...


People often criticize the GBA for having crunchy samples and that always makes me wonder- if that's the case, why don't GBA emulators have a sound filter like a gaussian filter to clean up the crunchiness of the samples? Same thing for Sega Genesis and MAME, if people hate the samples so much, just filter them!


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 10, 2020)

I've owned every GBA model at some point, and the one I prefer is definitely the SP AGS 101, however my favorite one doesn't exist, other than a prototype maybe. I'm not young anymore and I don't enjoy playing on tiny screens, and  back then my favorite DS was the DSiXL obviously. My only regret: It didn't have the GBA slot. I'm sure GBA games would have benefited tremendously by having a larger screen ( albeit with small borders on the DSiXL, but still quite larger ) and with the improved, lag free XL screen.Now I remember there were some pictures out there of a DS lite XL, but sadly it was never released as the DSi was a thing already at the time and they decided to go with the DSiXL instead. What a shame ! That would have been my favorite GBA


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 10, 2020)

Arm73 said:


> I've owned every GBA model at some point, and the one I prefer is definitely the SP AGS 101, however my favorite one doesn't exist, other than a prototype maybe. I'm not young anymore and I don't enjoy playing on tiny screens, and  back then my favorite DS was the DSiXL obviously. My only regret: It didn't have the GBA slot. I'm sure GBA games would have benefited tremendously by having a larger screen ( albeit with small borders on the DSiXL, but still quite larger ) and with the improved, lag free XL screen.Now I remember there were some pictures out there of a DS lite XL, but sadly it was never released as the DSi was a thing already at the time and they decided to go with the DSiXL instead. What a shame ! That would have been my favorite GBA


hey, the 3ds XL models exist now, so you can live out your childhood dream of playing these on a bigger screen!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2020)

So funny to see people talk about the headphone jack, while phones are trying to get rid of them.


Soulsilve2010 said:


> *Micro a close second just because it's cute.*


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 10, 2020)

For it's form-factor: Original GBA (still have mine)
For it's portability: SP variant (don't -yet- have one)
For it's big games catalogue: NDS Lite (also don't -still- have one)

I'm not interested on those so-called "special versions" as I can make one myself.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 10, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> hey, the 3ds XL models exist now, so you can live out your childhood dream of playing these on a bigger screen!


Hey, never thought about that, good point. Problem is I wasn't a child then and I'm even older now and I ditched portables altogether, even the switch is too small for me ! But I still play all my favorite games via emulation nowadays on my 32" curved PC monitor. As I get older, bigger becomes better


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> People often criticize the GBA for having crunchy samples and that always makes me wonder- if that's the case, why don't GBA emulators have a sound filter like a gaussian filter to clean up the crunchiness of the samples? Same thing for Sega Genesis and MAME, if people hate the samples so much, just filter them!


Not sure honestly. The GBA can play Streamed audio which if you use a filter on them, may be bad idea. Should probably be part of the game's sound driver to just do better. Still, I tried using different filter options in snes or megadrive emulators. It doesn't seem to much for the music, only for sound effects. Most of the music isn't changed that I noticed. Those system used sound effects by one channel in the chips that produce the sound.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 10, 2020)

Kraken_X said:


> d trip or camping trip. With the SP, you would need a car charger, wall charger, access to power, etc. Then you get no sound the whole time it's charging



What are you talking about Willis?



shaunj66 said:


> This is my original GBA I bought back in 2001. It's one of the few consoles I owned that I didn't sell (which I do regret but needed the cash at the time)
> 
> View attachment 212705
> 
> ...



I still have my first Gameboy, the 1989 model with Tetris.  Heck I still have my Gameboy Color, my GBA and my Gameboy SP. 

The Gameboy Color is the Pikachu edition with Pokemon Yellow.  I can't remember what my first GBA game was, I think it was Golden Sun?



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not sure honestly. The GBA can play Streamed audio which if you use a filter on them, may be bad idea. Should probably be part of the game's sound driver to just do better. Still, I tried using different filter options in snes or megadrive emulators. It doesn't seem to much for the music, only for sound effects. Most of the music isn't changed that I noticed. Those system used sound effects by one channel in the chips that produce the sound.



The GBA has great music, most of the crappy music comes from ports that didn't use the GBA music chip well.  

E-Reader (GBA) -  Title Main Music


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 10, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> DS phat had a crappy screen and looked like your dad's PDA. It also had worse start and select placement and worse stylus placement, and it looked like your dad's PDA. Also, the DS lite actually sold, probably because it didnt look like your dad's PDA.
> Seriously though, the original DS's design i will never get over, it looks like a PDA. was nintendo smoking something when they came up with the design? they hated it too since it never came back after the DS lite launched. lmao


PDA wannabe > Apple product wannabe.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 10, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> PDA wannabe > Apple product wannabe.



The IPhone was a PDA plus a phone.

Believe it or not PDAs used to be really popular if you had to cash for them but smartphones killed them as they could do anything a PDA could plus phone calls and SMS.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 10, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> PDA wannabe > Apple product wannabe.


PDA wannabe < Apple product wannabe
Unlike PDAs, smartphones are still relevant and used today


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 10, 2020)

raxadian said:


> The IPhone was a PDA plus a phone.
> 
> Believe it or not PDAs used to be really popular if you had to cash for them but smartphones killed them as they could do anything a PDA could plus phone calls and SMS.


And the DS does neither. I'm just talking design-wise. DS Phat's was better.


64bitmodels said:


> PDA wannabe < Apple product wannabe
> Unlike PDAs, smartphones are still relevant and used today


Yeah, but the DS Lite design reeks mid-2000s Apple product in particular. It doesn't look much better today than the DS Phat does. Plus it has the issue of feeling super fucking cheap.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 10, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> Yeah, but the DS Lite design reeks mid-2000s Apple product in particular. It doesn't look much better today than the DS Phat does. Plus it has the issue of feeling super fucking cheap.



The original DS definitely works better if you have big hands and is way more damage resistant.


----------



## Naster (Jun 10, 2020)

My favorite GBA model is PSP 3000


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I like plain brick
> Seriously though, DS lite is pretty slim. DS phat is probably the only DS console ive seen that doesnt look good when closed
> I like the DS lite looking like that, a boring rectangle when its closed, a cool innovative portable video game console when opened.
> its just right for me


I'd say fat DS has a character BECAUSE of those curves and the way it looks. What i meant by brick is the trend where every tech is exactly the same and bland visually. Square, blocky design, all look the same, no theme, no character.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I'd say fat DS has a character BECAUSE of those curves and the way it looks. What i meant by brick is the trend where every tech is exactly the same and bland visually. Square, blocky design, all look the same, no theme, no character.


I'd actually argue DS lite sets itself apart from these minimalistic techs in which there's a certain charm to it that keeps it from looking like an apple product, maybe its the gloss on the top, or the nostalgic Wii-style dpad, or the DS logo on top of the console, you get my drift. also, it doesnt remove features and replace them with solutions that cost more money.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 10, 2020)

AGB-001 with an SP screen 



Spoiler


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 10, 2020)

My favorite model of GBA is the spice orange Gameboy Player. As it's currently the only model I own. Even though I have owned multiples of all the others...


----------



## GENRAL_TJK (Jun 10, 2020)

Man there is no love for the micro, though I also think there should be some distinction between the AGS 001 and 101 since my view on the sp really depends on the screen.


----------



## DKB (Jun 10, 2020)

Game Boy Advance SP for me. I love the absolute hell of the Sonic Advance 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 10, 2020)

GENRAL_TJK said:


> Man there is no love for the micro, though I also think there should be some distinction between the AGS 001 and 101 since my view on the sp really depends on the screen.


in all fairness nobody would ever pick the AGS-001 over a AGS-101, so it would be pointlessly adding a option nobody in their right mind would choose as there is zero difference between the 001 and 101 except the screen is crappy on the 001.

PS, the micro is my winner, for the sheer portability and imho the games actually look better on the smaller screen


----------



## PeeJay Bonobo (Jun 10, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I had the original GBA and the GBA SP. but if I had to run either one now, it would definitely be the original GBA. I'd rather have a headphone jack and no backlight outside of third party peripherals (Yeah, they exist); than have a backlight and no headphone jack outside of third party peripherals (Again, they exist).

Also, on a related note....

*Analogue Pocket, Baybee!*


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 10, 2020)

OG Phat was and still is the best to play on and I've been meaning to get an IPS kit or backlight one of these days, The SP is gorgeous, great for the pocket, but the L and R triggers and lack of space to put my pinkies affects the playability decision, and finally my micro; so small so awesome; but because it's so tiny I find it better for shorter playing bursts. Great for putting in the pocket, however.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jun 10, 2020)

The NES Classic GBA SP is my model of choice since 2005 when I buyed it. Years later I did the backlight mod with an original SP AGS-101 screen.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 10, 2020)

I started out with a white, original GBA, but got a red SP for my 8th birthday. (Which I still have!) I spent most of my time playing GBA games on it, but after I got my DS Lite some number of years later, I just used it for all things GBA, and only brought out my SP when I wanted to play GB/GBC games.

However, nowadays, whenever I wanna play something on GBA, I just use my fat, original DS. It's more comfortable to me than the Lite, and I prefer its screen(s) over my SP's. (I've got an 001.)

I've always wanted a Micro, but they're expensive as all hell now, so that's certainly not in the cards unless one just happens to drop into my lap outta nowhere.


----------



## neoxdonut (Jun 10, 2020)

*Game Boy Advance SP was awesome*


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 10, 2020)

This was nice and cheap when it released.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Gameboy player


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 10, 2020)

*Game Boy Advance (AGB-001) - SO COOL!*
*
Game Boy Advance SP (AGS-001, AGS-101) - NOT SO BAD!

Game Boy Micro (OXY-001) - TOO SMALL, WORSE AND UGLY!*


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 10, 2020)

Still have this beauty


Spoiler


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 10, 2020)

GameBoy Player for GameCube or AGB DevKit


----------



## AyanamiRei (Jun 10, 2020)

Original. I very rarely had problems with lights where I was playing (although a "contrast" roller would have been nice) and to be able to simply play with no plug forever without doing anything aside from spending a few euros in the nearest shop was great (the only time I played non-stop, I noticed that the 2 LR6 provided enough for almost a full day).
Batteries are nice. But they become annoying, long before they die.
My only problem with the GBA is ohow it sounds. (that was weird to play SNes games or "SNes-looking" games with this kind of sounds)

PS: I personally own the "limited edition platinum" one, bought quasi-unused (second-hand) for 80€ if I remember well.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I'd actually argue DS lite sets itself apart from these minimalistic techs in which there's a certain charm to it that keeps it from looking like an apple product, maybe its the gloss on the top, or the nostalgic Wii-style dpad, or the DS logo on top of the console, you get my drift. also, it doesnt remove features and replace them with solutions that cost more money.


Yes i agree, DS Lite has a certain charm. 
I love my lite, in fact i use Fat DS just because of nostalgia or when i want more comfort. That's another thing, DS fat is more comfortable and ergonomical, but a bit heavier. 

DS lite is a big leap imo, i was stunned wheni first saw it. And thats another thing. DL Lite came out when not many tech where minimalistic, but these days there is oversaturation of those type of products, so thats why i'm personally sick of minimalism, even though i like here and there. 

Also DS LITE built quality suffers and the sound quality also. 
Differences in sound quality in Fat and Lite are huge when i compare them side by side!
But what i meant by "its the same" is that it has the same philosophy behind it and that's minimalism. Everything is minimalistic these days, formless, very similar as i said.

I remember in the past i was excited about how will new console look like. My favorite is still the GameCube, and from handheld its GBA/SP.

Now SP is similar to DS in minimalism, but a much better build quality (physical) and sturdier. I actually love SP more and think its beautifull design, it has a character, but original GBA is better design vise, visually imo, just like DS fat is. It has things that can keep your eye interesting.
Something like a woman with curves...you just cant divert your eyes lol 
but you don't need to like them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sicklyboy said:


> AGB-001 with an SP screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That screen looks kinda stretched more than it should be...are you sure it's 101's screen?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AyanamiRei said:


> Original. I very rarely had problems with lights where I was playing (although a "contrast" roller would have been nice) and to be able to simply play with no plug forever without doing anything aside from spending a few euros in the nearest shop was great (the only time I played non-stop, I noticed that the 2 LR6 provided enough for almost a full day).
> Batteries are nice. But they become annoying, long before they die.
> My only problem with the GBA is ohow it sounds. (that was weird to play SNes games or "SNes-looking" games with this kind of sounds)
> 
> PS: I personally own the "limited edition platinum" one, bought quasi-unused (second-hand) for 80€ if I remember well.


80€ is to much for that console, i don't care how rare it is. I hate those kind of prices.


----------



## AyanamiRei (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> 80€ is too much for that console, i don't care how rare it is. I hate those kind of prices.


It was almost unused and 40€ under the price of any regular GBA (20 less than second-hand videogame shops back then) and about the same price the original GB started with... What I hated was the starter price of 129€, wich made me give up on buying one until this offer came to me.

Is it even rare? It's just a normal GBA with a slightly metallic silver paint coat. I don't care for its look, I only wanted the console. ^^" (at first, the seller actually used this rarity argument)


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 10, 2020)

Just plugging in that new SP to charge it was the bomb back in the day, and the clamshell design was more portable, and safer on the screen (especially when you had 2 little kids at the time!) .....It wouldn't be kind to your hands after extended play in comparison to the original, but the pros massively outweighed the cons - SP all the way for me ...I still have 2!
The Micro? Just a fancy collectors item in my opinion.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

AyanamiRei said:


> It was almost unused and 40€ under the price of any regular GBA (20 less than second-hand videogame shops back then) and about the same price the original GB started with... What I hated was the starter price of 129€, wich made me give up on buying one until this offer came to me.
> 
> Is it even rare? It's just a normal GBA with a slightly metallic silver paint coat. I don't care for its look, I only wanted the console. ^^" (at first, the seller actually used this rarity argument)


I know how sellers do things, its all to familiar to me. i just hate that. I bought AGS-101 for 40€ or so... LUCKILY the person selling it wasn't a scalper, just a regular NORMAL dude.
So i guess it all depends on a person and their mental health.

Anyway, wow...129€ wtf?! Well i get you, i know how it is when you really want something, i well few times in those traps my self, i was just calculating that i can probably collect that much, but i wont do it again. Some things really are rare, and sellers exploit that.
I miss the time when people where just selling out their used consoles to get rid of them at a reasonable prices...not to say symbolic.

So can you perhaps take a pic of your GBA, id love to see it?


----------



## AyanamiRei (Jun 10, 2020)

Ahah, my guy was also a normal dude (from highschool) who wanted to ditch some of his belongings. 
The thing I wonder is: did you buy it while it was still on shelves? (I bought my thing less than 2 years after the GBA release, I'm not even sure the SP was released yet)



MetoMeto said:


> So can you perhaps take a pic of your GBA, id love to see it?


It's not at hands right now, sorry. (still staying in my uni room, because of exams to retake)


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

AyanamiRei said:


> Ahah, my guy was also a normal dude (from highschool) who wanted to ditch some of his belongings.
> The thing I wonder is: did you buy it while it was still on shelves? (I bought my thing less than 2 years after the GBA release, I'm not even sure the SP was released yet)
> 
> 
> It's not at hands right now, sorry. (still staying in my uni room, because of exams to retake)


Whenever you can, i didn't mean right now.

Well i bought mine perhaps 5 yers ago or so...


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 10, 2020)

AyanamiRei said:


> Ahah, my guy was also a normal dude (from highschool) who wanted to ditch some of his belongings.
> The thing I wonder is: did you buy it while it was still on shelves? (I bought my thing less than 2 years after the GBA release, I'm not even sure the SP was released yet)
> 
> 
> It's not at hands right now, sorry. (still staying in my uni room, because of exams to retake)



I remember that I didn’t buy the first model of sp because it was lightless and R and L were to small for me ..... I thought it is always like this.

Nintendo ds was my first Nintendo portable machine with backlight screen ..... I was amazed .... Finally I can see I can see hehe.

We alot of used retro consoles stores here in kuwait but it is locked down now .........

I just got a job in very late 2019 so I didn’t have the chance to collect old consoles.

I hope soon


----------



## raxadian (Jun 10, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> people shit talking the micro obviously have very poor taste



One your eyesight must be quite good.

Two you must have small hands.

Three you must not have been playing Pokemon back then became with a Micro forget about trading because the Micro link cable only works with other Micros.

Four, the Micro only works with GBA games. Both the GBA and GBA SP can run Gameboy and Gameboy color games.

Five, the thing sold badly, stores were still to get tid of it when the DS was a thing.  When I said that ten years ago stores were still trying to get rid of Gameboy Micros, I wasn't lying. Some places even sold it with a game included just to get these things off the shelves.

Six, I had the chance to buy a Micro and didn't do it because I already had a GBA and a GBA SP.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 10, 2020)

raxadian said:


> One your eyesight must be quite good.
> 
> Two you must have small hands.
> 
> ...


eyesight is fine, but if you eyesight isn't fine I would suggest glasses,

nope about average, the design is still pretty comfortable to use

I only started using it about 7 years after it was released, i'm sure in the day it would've been too much of a sacrifice of features, but in 2020 I doubt many people are running around trading Pokemon with their friends on a gba, and even if you do you can always put your cart in a original or SP while you get that done

gameboy micro can play GB/GBC games if your using a flashcard, the main appeal of the micro for me is that I can just leave it in the glove box or bottom of a bag incase of emergencies while i'm out and i'm stuck waiting around for an appointment and don't want to risk running my phone battery dry, kinda defeats that use for me if i'm packing 50 carts with it

it was actually released after the NDS, so I would hope they would still be trying to sell them along side the NDS because it would be impossible sell them before, consoles overlap in release, i'm sure part of the failure of the console also lies in the fact it was only ever designed to just be a cheap last gen console at the time of its release, and don't get me wrong its also a very unappealing console for its time, same as the wii mini, you loose a bunch of features that would still be wanted at that time, but for me in 2020 if i'm ever in a place where I want to play GBA games It will be as a quick gaming fix while i'm stuck waiting, I don't care about trading Pokemon, or playing legit carts, the main thing I want from a gba is good picture quality and portability, and for me, the best choice for those 2 features is a micro


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 10, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> eyesight is fine, but if you eyesight isn't fine I would suggest glasses,
> 
> nope about average, the design is still pretty comfortable to use
> 
> ...


why wouldnt you just use your smartphone to play a random game on an "emergency" wait then? nowadays when people are bored they have everything on their phone from games to emulator to just checking theweb to be entretained so yeah i dont see the appeal of gameboy micro even in 2020.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 10, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> why wouldnt you just use your smartphone to play a random game on an "emergency" wait then? nowadays when people are bored they have everything on their phone from games to emulator to just checking theweb to be entretained so yeah i dont see the appeal of gameboy micro even in 2020.


yeah as I said, its just for an emergency if I don't want my phone to run flat or if my phone has already run flat, the practical use of all GBA's are pretty limited in 2020 but I know I have a GBA micro in my glove box if i'm ever in a pinch. plus I would prefer actual controls over touch screen controls for an emulator. granted most waits i'm either just watching YouTube or browsing gbatemp or something so again its a pretty limited scope of usefulness.....just if I ever had a reason to take a GBA out with me for whatever reason I would probably grab that one


----------



## bowser (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> No pale green or oily like olive oil hehe


I think yours is Pearl Green but a little faded. The original color is one of my favorites. I really like the SP and micro and have a bunch of them including Pearl Green.

I still prefer the AGS-001 modded with a 101 screen. I did the mod myself.



Spoiler


----------



## raxadian (Jun 10, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah as I said, its just for an emergency if I don't want my phone to run flat or if my phone has already run flat, the practical use of all GBA's are pretty limited in 2020 but I know I have a GBA micro in my glove box if i'm ever in a pinch. plus I would prefer actual controls over touch screen controls for an emulator. granted most waits i'm either just watching YouTube or browsing gbatemp or something so again its a pretty limited scope of usefulness.....just if I ever had a reason to take a GBA out with me for whatever reason I would probably grab that one



I used to use my SP as my traveling videogame console because thanks to the backlight I could even play it when the bus lights were off in a long journey.  

Nowadays I do the same with my old 2DS.  The Switch is too big and fragile for traveling, at least for me. Plus I do have a lot less games for it.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 10, 2020)

GBA with AGS-101 screen.  Why isn't this an option, maybe cos it isn't factory.  oh well!  The micro was too small (sold mine for a lot of $$) and the SP not only was very ugly but also small for large hands from what I had heard.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 10, 2020)

bowser said:


> I think yours is Pearl Green but a little faded. The original color is one of my favorites. I really like the SP and micro and have a bunch of them including Pearl Green.
> 
> I still prefer the AGS-001 modded with a 101 screen. I did the mod myself.
> 
> ...



WOW when did you collect all of this hehe

I wish I have Pokemon emerald and fire red.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 10, 2020)

people who prefer the AGB modded over SP, do you also prefer the d-pad and buttons or just overall form factor?

I dont get the comparison to GC controller, though its a similar construction its nowhere near as stiff imo. It feels more like the GB/GBC did, same with buttons. 

I've always been curious about SP d-pad and buttons though, and SP in general, thats why I got one on the way! I think they'll both serve their purposes but really happy with my AGB'101' especially since I owned an AGB way back.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2020)

Are we including mods in this? Because unmodded, the SP is obviously superior to the OG. Modded with an IPS screen, the OG wins.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

The Best GBA is a Broken DS Lite turned to GBA


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> The Best GBA is a Broken DS Lite turned to GBA


Small screen area.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Small screen area.


Wosh smol pener.jpg


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Wosh smol pener.jpg


What?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> What?


Size doesn't matter!

I really like the look of GBA games on my broken DS Lite (I have 2 broken DS Lites) and if size does matters, I don't see anyone mentioning that the best GBA model is Retroarch with mGBA and a CRT... or LCD screen for purists.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jun 10, 2020)

The original GBA and the NDS are my favorites form factors. I hate the SP & the micro if I had to buy a new GBA I wouldn't mind trying out the GBA Macro


----------



## raxadian (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> The Best GBA is a Broken DS Lite turned to GBA



That can't be a GBA game, it would be sticking out from the DS lite otherwise.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

raxadian said:


> That can't be a GBA game, it would be sticking out from the DS lite otherwise.


You're right!


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Size doesn't matter!
> 
> I really like the look of GBA games on my broken DS Lite (I have 2 broken DS Lites) and if size does matters, I don't see anyone mentioning that the best GBA model is Retroarch with mGBA and a CRT... or LCD screen for purists.


It does to me and to my eyes.

I didn't follow you on Retroarch part...
Retroarch is not a GBA model, it's an emulator afaik.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raxadian said:


> That can't be a GBA game, it would be sticking out from the DS lite otherwise.


It's a GBA emulator. Also there is a GBA DooM game though if you didn't know.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 10, 2020)

raxadian said:


> That can't be a GBA game, it would be sticking out from the DS lite otherwise.


Eh, there are plenty of ways to run GBA games from Slot-1 cards these days.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

Sophie-bear said:


> Eh, there are plenty of ways to run GBA games from Slot-1 cards these days.


I know only of "TempGBA" and "GBARunner2". 
Any other that i missed?


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I know only of "TempGBA" and "GBARunner2".
> Any other that i missed?


gbaemu4ds (not sure about the quality of this one in particular) and NDSGBA, the original Supercard DSTWO plugin TEMPGBA seems to be based on. GBARunner2 is the best of all, still, anyway... at least in my opinion.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> The Best GBA is a Broken DS Lite turned to GBA


Ah yes Gameboy Macros, Side note could this be done with the DSi running twilight menu or does only gameyob have the option to play on bottom screen?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Ah yes Gameboy Macros, Side note could this be done with the DSi running twilight menu or does only gameyob have the option to play on bottom screen?


If you're asking if you can play GBA games on DSi... I don't think that's possible.
The thing with Nintendo DS and Nintendo DS Lite, is that when the console detects an error with the TopScreen, it automatically boots into GBA mode.
This is why even though the console lacks the TopScreen, it loads Gameboy cartridges, which is why I had turned broken DS into GBAs.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Ah yes Gameboy Macros, Side note could this be done with the DSi running twilight menu or does only gameyob have the option to play on bottom screen?


I know you can play on


JuanMena said:


> If you're asking if you can play GBA games on DSi... I don't think that's possible.
> The thing with Nintendo DS and Nintendo DS Lite, is that when the console detects an error with the TopScreen, it automatically boots into GBA mode.
> This is why even though the console lacks the TopScreen, it loads Gameboy cartridges, which is why I had turned broken DS into GBAs.


That's not really true.
You can, in fact, run GBA games on DSi using twilight menu's GBARunner2 emulator. Same goes for the DS/DS Lite.



Also i don't believe (though i'm not sure) DS Lite can "automatically" run GBA games with top screen gone. I't had to be set up in settings to run from bottom screen.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I know you can play on
> 
> That's not really true.
> You can, in fact, run GBA games on DSi using twilight menu's GBARunner2 emulator. Same goes for the DS/DS Lite


Yes, but if I'm not mistaken they won't run properly and some won't even boot.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2020)

Axido said:


> My favourite GBA back in the days was a PSP.
> 
> On a more serious note, I'd always prefer the Advance SP. I remember that when I was a kid I bought an original GBA at a store and returned it one day later just to spend €30 more on an Advance SP. And I couldn't have been happier about it.
> 
> Even though I am also looking forward to mod an original GBA that I now happen to own, I feel bad about having to tear out an SP screen to do it. And I actually like the smaller form factor of the GBA SP. That being said I'm just interested in the process of modding a GBA rather than thinking a modded GBA is superior to an SP. But that's just my opinion.


You don't have to. Buy one of the IPS screen kits, they are even better than AGS101 screens.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I know you can play on
> 
> That's not really true.
> You can, in fact, run GBA games on DSi using twilight menu's GBARunner2 emulator. Same goes for the DS/DS Lite





JuanMena said:


> Yes, but if I'm not mistaken they won't run properly and some won't even boot.


That's correct for the DS. I don't know about DSi since i don't have one. I presume they run better on DSi? I'm not sure.

Anyway, GBA runner2 afaik is an emulator, but graphics is handeled natively, everything else is handeled byy CPU. I guess it will get btter, but so far it's the best emulator imo for DS.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbarunner2.451970/page-147#post-9079685

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> You don't have to. Buy one of the IPS screen kits, they are even better than AGS101 screens.


Anything is better if it has more than 2 levels of brightness. That's the only reason i dont like 101 screen that much, otherwise i saw no problems, IPS or not.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> If you're asking if you can play GBA games on DSi... I don't think that's possible.
> The thing with Nintendo DS and Nintendo DS Lite, is that when the console detects an error with the TopScreen, it automatically boots into GBA mode.
> This is why even though the console lacks the TopScreen, it loads Gameboy cartridges, which is why I had turned broken DS into GBAs.


You must be misremembering. You need to use a resistor to trick the console into thinking there is a top screen attached or it will simply shut off.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Yes, but if I'm not mistaken they won't run properly and some won't even boot.


https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBARunner2


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You must be misremembering. You need to use a resistor to trick the console into thinking there is a top screen attached or it will simply shut off.


Perhaps... but I don't have resistors on my broken DS Lite to play GBA cartridges on them.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You must be misremembering. You need to use a resistor to trick the console into thinking there is a top screen attached or it will simply shut off.


My top-screen-less 3DS shuts down immediately after its being turned on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> Perhaps... but I don't have resistors on my broken DS Lite to play GBA cartridges on them.


Than why are people doing resistor trick than? Emulators?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> My top-screen-less 3DS shuts down immediately after its being turned on.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No The resistor on the Ribbon Cable is to trick a TopScreen-less Nintendo DS to think there is a TopScreen attached. This will let you boot into DS Mode even when you don't have the topscreen.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> No The resistor on the Ribbon Cable is to trick a TopScreen-less Nintendo DS to think there is a TopScreen attached. This will let you boot into DS Mode even when you don't have the topscreen.


But still, you need a NDS menu settings to set up GBA to run on bottom screen. Perhaps you already set this up before the screen broke.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 10, 2020)

I just want to say I love this thread, and this discussion


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> But still, you need a NDS menu settings to set up GBA to run on bottom screen. Perhaps you already set this up before the screen broke.


Not really. Mine got them in the flea market, and I turned them all into GBA's.
Not sure if they were set up like this already.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 10, 2020)

Sure the SP had a sleek design and had a backlit screen, but have you people actually PLAYED it for hours?
That shit is uncomfortable as fuck if you're not a toddler.
The squared form factor was just atrocious to hold in your hands for more than an hour, as it made your hands hurt.

Original AGB-001, anytime, any day.

The backlit was really the only thing it had in favour of the original, but thankfully, and tthanks to the awesome job by modders and hackers, the AGB-001 model can now have a proper backlit screen, and also a rechargeable battery.

So yeah, screw the SP, AGB-001 all the way, it's the most friendly, comfortable and ergonomic design out of all the GBAs in existence.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Sure the SP had a sleek design and had a backlit screen, but have you people actually PLAYED it for hours?
> That shit is uncomfortable as fuck if you're not a toddler.
> The squared form factor was just atrocious to hold in your hands for more than an hour, as it made your hands hurt.
> 
> ...


Probably this is why people replaces the original Gameboy Advance screen with the SP's?
I did had the chance to play with my cousin's SP and I do remember having hand cramps 4 minutes later.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 10, 2020)

Since we're showing off our AGB-101's:

I loooooove being able to see the pixels and the scanline like effect.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Sure the SP had a sleek design and had a backlit screen, but have you people actually PLAYED it for hours?
> That shit is uncomfortable as fuck if you're not a toddler.
> The squared form factor was just atrocious to hold in your hands for more than an hour, as it made your hands hurt.
> 
> ...


Depends how you hold it. 
If you're cramping your fingers than yes, they will hurt as hell, but if you intertwine, make room for fingers, then than no, you can easily play for hours without a pain. I actually play Fusion these days that way, no pain in hands.

So the downside argument that people point about how small SP is, and how their hands get cramped from holding SP is not good imo.

To be honest, i have original GBA and its really slippery and rounded on the back, it basically slips from my hands. 
Yes there is more room but its not as comfortable as people say it is.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Probably this is why people replaces the original Gameboy Advance screen with the SP's?
> I did had the chance to play with my cousin's SP and I do remember having hand cramps 4 minutes later.


Exactly.
Hand cramps were a given if you were to play in it. That's why I still hold unto my original indigo GBA.
It still works perfectly, i just wish I could get my hands on a cheap Everdrive and a screen kit lol



MetoMeto said:


> Depends how you hold it.
> If you're cramping your fingers than yes, they will hurt as hell, but if you intertwine, make room for fingers, then than no, you can easily play for hours without a pain. I actually play Fusion these days that way, no pain in hands.
> 
> So the downside argument that people point about how small SP is, and how their hands get cramped from holding SP is not good imo.
> ...


Not all people have the same hand size as you do.
Some have big hands, some have large hands, and those people don't have much room to work with given the size of the thing and how the buttons are placed in it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Depends how you hold it.
> If you're cramping your fingers than yes, they will hurt as hell, but if you intertwine, make room for fingers, then than no, you can easily play for hours without a pain. I actually play Fusion these days that way, no pain in hands.
> 
> So the downside argument that people point about how small SP is, and how their hands get cramped from holding SP is not good imo.
> ...


Like, my hands are 8.5 inches wide... how the fuck am I going to hold a Gameboy SP when the whole thing fits in the palm of my hand?


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 10, 2020)

SP grips I'm sure will help

I didn't find my N3DSXL that comfortable until I added an easily slip on and off silicone grip.

dont use my XL much though, my N3DS with a plastic snap on case does the trick since its both small and wide enough for my hands

--

so surprised Nintendo didn't release backlit models until 2005, post DS release. It never got full justice until it was EOL


----------



## stitchxd (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Hahaha I was just thinking about the (leaving under the sun) too :-)
> 
> but no I remember the box shows the same color


Then the pearl Green model then?


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jun 10, 2020)

The PSP


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> how am I going to hold a Gameboy SP when the whole thing fits in the palm of my hand?



Like this:





Its more relaxing for fingers to just rest in that position than to bend them.
It's surprisingly comfortable holding it like this, and it doesn't slip like original model.

So my vote goes to SP model, once again!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheSpearGuy said:


> The PSP


Actually the Vita is far better imo! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ShadowOne333 said:


> Not all people have the same hand size as you do.
> Some have big hands, some have large hands, and those people don't have much room to work with given the size of the thing and how the buttons are placed in it.


It's not dependent on hand size mostly (unless you have seriously big hands, which is not that common. I'm saying in general the best way to hold it), and my fingers are long, and i have fairly big hand.

As for button placement the holding technique that i posted above covers that also.
It's not cramped at holding it like this.

That being said, i get that some prefer original regardless, i'm only saying that SP being comfortable is just a myth. It's more about how you adapt and hold it and not it's form factor.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jun 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> It's more about how you adapt and hold it and not it's form factor.


That's what she said


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

TheSpearGuy said:


> That's what she said


That's what i said 
Jokes aside...beside adapting, SP is in no way difficult to hold as people say, you just need to hold it right.


----------



## BLsquared (Jun 10, 2020)

Surprised that the DS and DSlite weren't options, lol. Aside from the lack of multiplayer and further backwards compatibility, I thought the DS lite was the best way to play GBA games.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

BLsquared said:


> Surprised that the DS and DSlite weren't options, lol. Aside from the lack of multiplayer and further backwards compatibility, I thought the DS lite was the best way to play GBA games.








_That's what I've been trying to say!_


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jun 11, 2020)

My personal ranking, in order: Game Boy Advance SP, Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Micro.

Game Boy Advance SP is convenient because it folds down to a smaller form factor, plus it has that backlit screen, so no modding necessary. I have the "Now with Brighter Screen!" model, and it's absolutely fantastic. Drawbacks include the lack of headphone jack and somewhat awkward for long or large fingers, but these things are overlooked for the many benefits of the system.

However, the original Game Boy Advance is actually pretty good, too. It's major drawback is the lack of backlighting, but it's easier to hold. Plus, it makes a great controller for the GameCube's Game Boy Player! The fact that you can easily replace the batteries means that you won't have to worry about an internal battery (that's made only for that system) dying and being hard to replace.

I chose not to get a Game Boy Micro. While the initial concept is neat, there are many drawbacks to it. It only supports Game Boy Advance Game Paks, there are numerous accessories which do not work with it, and it _is_ very small, meaning it would be uncomfortable for large hands and the screen would be a bit hard to see for some people. It's more of a novelty than a good gaming system; I guess you can get one just to say "I have the last official Game Boy model ever made".

Other systems you can play Game Boy Game Paks on? Nintendo DS and DS Lite are good choices, plus there is the aforementioned Game Boy Player, which is by far the best Game Boy experience for TV. There's also the Super Game Boy for the SNES, though this is before the GBA, so GBA cartridges don't fit the slot, and Game Paks dedicated for Game Boy Color don't work either. Game Boy games are also available on the 3DS and Wii U via the Virtual Console, though this requires a separate digital purchase and download, which if you already have the Game Pak for the game, then why bother? Also, these digital versions are severely limited.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2020)

People keep saying mods, but they sold chargeable batteries for the gba. That quickly became a non-issue, even back then.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 11, 2020)

Gameboy NT will be amazing


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 11, 2020)

BLsquared said:


> Surprised that the DS and DSlite weren't options, lol. Aside from the lack of multiplayer and further backwards compatibility, I thought the DS lite was the best way to play GBA games.


Because it's the GBA as in GBA hardvare thread only, nog GBA games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> People keep saying mods, but they sold chargeable batteries for the gba. That quickly became a non-issue, even back then.


i mean you can buy rechargeable batteries also..


----------



## AceX (Jun 11, 2020)

I'd have to chose the SP Just because I dropped it out of a window 5 stories high and it survived. Not that I cared if it did ( I was using it to keep the window from blowing shut).


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 11, 2020)

This thread encouraged me to wanna pick up a GB Player for GC, disk less. Going to boot GBI. Probably 240p to a CRT.

Think I might pick up a link cable to GC so I can play GBA (or SP) as a controller


----------



## Hector Ludovino (Jun 12, 2020)

I definetly prefer GBA SP, its a crossover between portable and confort and has the better screen.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 12, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Launching all the


shaunj66, can I vote for AGB-001 if I mean one that has been modded to have an official GBA SP backlit screen?


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 13, 2020)

AceX said:


> I'd have to chose the SP Just because I dropped it out of a window 5 stories high and it survived. Not that I cared if it did ( I was using it to keep the window from blowing shut).


Best comment.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Original GBA with a backlit screen. The original is the only one that wasn't ridiculously small for anyone over the age of 5.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> shaunj66, can I vote for AGB-001 if I mean one that has been modded to have an official GBA SP backlit screen?


Yeah I guess. The poll is more to do with the overall form factor.


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2020)

Original GBA. It may not have had backlight, but the form factor was far superior to the other ones if you have hands that are not the smallest.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 13, 2020)

my graphite AGS101 SP arrived and im shocked by how light it is!

the d-pad feels nice! buttons, I dunno they're nice but I like how the OG they protrude out more.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> my graphite AGS101 SP arrived and im shocked by how light it is!
> 
> the d-pad feels nice! buttons, I dunno they're nice but I like how the OG they protrude out more.


How much did you pay? I had to sell my one years back (I believe @mthrnite helped me import it) and I've regretted it since. But they're so expensive now.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 13, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> How much did you pay? I had to sell my one years back (I believe @mthrnite helped me import it) and I've regretted it since. But they're so expensive now.


They are expensive cause ppl are fuckin' greedy.
Anyway, i bought my graphite 101 something like 30 euro or something...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



playstays_shun said:


> my graphite AGS101 SP arrived and im shocked by how light it is!
> 
> the d-pad feels nice! buttons, I dunno they're nice but I like how the OG they protrude out more.


I must agree that original is quite comfy. I haven't used it in a while i always use SP, but since we argued here i played with original model once again and its pretty comfy and buttons are soft and silent. i like the feeling.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 13, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> How much did you pay? I had to sell my one years back (I believe @mthrnite helped me import it) and I've regretted it since. But they're so expensive now.



you kinda have to hunt for people that aren't milking the facts its a 101 but I got mine for like $70+shipping around $89 after tax and all that, came with a charger. Pretty good shape as well

 Even ones that look murdered can go for quite a bit more in general so its not like thats the norm

I also got my AGB-101 for $80 and $90 after tax + shipping. Which I too consider to be a fantastic deal.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> you kinda have to hunt for people that aren't milking the facts its a 101 but I got mine for like $70+shipping around $86 after tax and all that with a charger. Even ones that look murdered can go for quite a bit more in general so its not like thats the norm
> 
> I also got my AGB-101 for $80 and $90 after tax + shipping. Which I too consider to be a fantastic deal.


if that's fantastic than you should see above for how much i bought mine! x)
Anyway, i love it so much.

I want to mod original GBA to have backlight.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 13, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> if that's fantastic than you should see above for how much i bought mine! x)
> Anyway, i love it so much.
> 
> I want to mod original GBA to have backlight.



I could wait my entire life to 'stumble' (I say that bc if actively looking forever it ceases to be a stumble) across one from a Goodwill for $5 or free from a friend who has one and doesn't care for it, but I'm happy considering I had a deadline on scratching the itch.
I wish I got one when they came out I think they were $99 MSRP anyways. I kinda ignored GBA bc lack of backlight by early 2000s was just a bummer only played a few games ever for it. I feel like I used my GBC way more but even then it bothered me 

having the set of OG and SP just feels wholesome. The top is in better shape than photo makes it look too.

Compared my AGB101 to AGS101, and it is like around 80-85% as bright as the second bright setting but my AGS101 SP takes the cake. Still its not a bad brightness level at al, an in between setting 1 and 2 and way closer to 2.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 15, 2020)

I see GBA SP leads over original GBA model, 
despite everyone saying how good original one is. 
That's interesting...


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 15, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I see GBA SP leads over original GBA model,
> despite everyone saying how good original one is.
> That's interesting...



maybe the voters are the more unspoken ones in general than the comments section

AGB is underrated but valued

--

as I play with my SP for a few days, the shoulder buttons are confirmed meh, and the rechargeable battery is comically short compared to my eternal 2300mAH Energizer AA rechargeables. It's probably 15 years old and been driven into the ground. That right there should have some weight. I still really like the form factor though.

*But* I'm trying to hunt down a Rayovac 880mAH, if that fails maybe I'll get+mod some kinda DS battery by clipping the plastic pins on the side. The eBay offerings are only non-mAH, and I hear horror stories about the green common packs ie that they are like 200mAH and last 30 minutes.

As for KMD or Tomee, not sure but they seem right around stock 600mAH.

If the non-OEM dont outright lie about their capacity, people say theyre junk for the most part.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 15, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> maybe the voters are the more unspoken ones in general than the comments section
> 
> AGB is underrated but valued
> 
> ...


I put my DS original model battery inside of ags-101 and it lasts for 10 hours now with flashcart...i can imagine it lasts longer with legit cards (didnt triyed).

I finished metroid fusion and zero mission with one charge! i dont count using ez-flash IV to delete, transfer to nor, that sucks up battery, and trying many other games...

So DS battery is MUST have for SP!


----------



## playstays_shun (Jun 15, 2020)

Where does one get a good DS battery?


----------



## Cooliomonfoolio (Jun 15, 2020)

I'll take a sp please


----------



## SonicRings (Jun 17, 2020)

Game Boy Micro by far. Most elegant looking game system ever made imo.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Jun 17, 2020)

IDK i like the original because it was the first i played back in 2008 but i also like the sp because the better screen. but if i can choose it would be the DS lite because the hinch is much better on the Ds Lite then the DS or sp


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 18, 2020)

Owned an SP AGS001 growing up. It's fine (especially if you haven't experienced a better screen) but AGS 101 is undoubtedly the best. Best screen, very compact.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jun 18, 2020)

SP.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 18, 2020)

Mostly played on the original Gameboy Advance. Fun, enjoyable memories .

Nowadays I play GBA on my phone


----------



## ivanc2002 (Jun 19, 2020)

DSi + GBARunner2. I love the way the buttons click and the D pad on the DSi is better (in my opinion) than the GBA SP. Not only that but the screen looks amazing provided you don't stretch the screen with the DSi's sharp display. Also about the display is the brightness because it is a more precise backlight control and can be done anytime in-game by holding SELECT+ the volume buttons.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mohammed2935 said:


> Is mine real ? I cant find this color online


Looks like you got a fake one since a normal GBA looks like it has more copyright text on it and the GBA logo is on the wrong spot.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 20, 2020)

The OG and the SP both look fantastic with the new IPS screens.


----------



## Nemix77 (Jun 20, 2020)

My nephew had these growing up, he started with a GBA then upgraded to SP. 

I only got to play on the SP for a bit when brought it over, so I voted SP.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2020)

I owned all 3 original gba is way more comfortable if your hands  are larger, sp for the front/back lit lcd, the micro  was cool, though it doesn't have gbc/dmg compatibility, (the gbc mode is still in the gbm Cpu, however there isn't a way to get 5v, you can boot gbc mode via gba flashcard, it was a poc), gba micro did have the best looking screen


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jun 20, 2020)

I will agree with those saying the original is the most comfortable to wield but that backlight and flipping screen that keeps it FRESH in your pocket is a no brainer. 

I felt like an absolute gangster with my SP.
I thought it was the most amazing piece of tech when I first got it.


----------



## Ygolonac (Jun 21, 2020)

Form factor wise the original GBA,   but in reality I just use a DS lite. I modded my GBA with a new screen but I forgot about how horrible the GBA sound is, should have got a speaker mod too.


----------



## donut32 (Jun 21, 2020)

Just got a GBA IPS - agree with a lot of the comments here that its form is much comfier than the SP.  Never held a micro but would love to know if it would take the new top place for me.  They look primo.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 21, 2020)

The original is shit, the buttons are way to rigid.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 21, 2020)

Personally mine is Visual Boy Advance, due to in-built Gameshark/Code Breaker.

Physically, it's the SP. It's the only model I own, and it's something I was gifted by one of my older male cousins several years ago, since he wasn't going to use it anymore. I don't really use it either, but hey; I do indeed have a GBA console, so that's nice, and nice of him.


----------



## djinc91 (Jun 22, 2020)

SP for me.


----------



## swutch (Jul 13, 2020)

Which gameboy is best when you play mainly outdoors, in the sun?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

I think I found the best one!


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 26, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think I found the best one!



why not use a ds or ds lite? lol its the same thing button on lower to the side compared to the top screen


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think I found the best one!


300 IQ build.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 26, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> why not use a ds or ds lite? lol its the same thing button on lower to the side compared to the top screen


The DS can't play GB and GBC games, can it?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The DS can't play GB and GBC games, can it?



iirc, it can't.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 26, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think I found the best one!



I saw that vid. I'd buy one. My only issue is the screen overhangs when folded just a bit.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 26, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think I found the best one!




its hideously... cool 

So I got a grip for my SP, and I really like it but I *still* think I prefer my modded AGB with 101 screen. something about the design just keeps resonating with me

and Im always tempted to be on the lookout for a cheap micro, but cheap micros dont exist and I'm afraid I'll levitate back towards my AGB


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> its hideously... cool
> 
> So I got a grip for my SP, and I really like it but I *still* think I prefer my modded AGB with 101 screen. something about the design just keeps resonating with me
> 
> and Im always tempted to be on the lookout for a cheap micro, but cheap micros dont exist and I'm afraid I'll levitate back towards my AGB


The micro is cool just for the portability and the super sharp screen, but it really isn't the most practical, it's way too small and not designed for adult hands. I used to want one, but I realized the AGB is a much better form factor, it's perfect in terms of comfort.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The micro is cool just for the portability and the super sharp screen, but it really isn't the most practical, it's way too small and not designed for adult hands. I used to want one, but I realized the AGB is a much better form factor, it's perfect in terms of comfort.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The DS can't play GB and GBC games, can it?


afaik there is a gbc emulator for gba so if you buy an gba advance flashcard you can just insert the emulator ans rooms into it , but yeah no physical original cartridges gb/gbc games can be played but you can with an R4/gba flashcard.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 26, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> why not use a ds or ds lite? lol its the same thing button on lower to the side compared to the top screen



Well then you can't play GB and GBC games with a DS or DSlite, nor can you link up for multiplayer or connect to the Gamecube for games that made use of that feature.  There are genuine good reasons why that looks appealing and practical.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 27, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think I found the best one!



That's an incredible mod. He didn't even divert too much from OEM parts!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 27, 2020)

HarvHouHacker said:


> That's an incredible mod. He didn't even divert too much from OEM parts!



It's a great mod, but it should definitely now get an lithium ion battery mod.  And, it'd be really cool if there is extra space in the back now to store a usb charging cable.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 27, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> why not use a ds or ds lite? lol its the same thing button on lower to the side compared to the top screen


Completely different feel in the hands than the AGB-001.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Sep 27, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> why not use a ds or ds lite? lol its the same thing button on lower to the side compared to the top screen


They don't have any native gb or gbc support, but with Goomba it ain't bad.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 27, 2020)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> They don't have any native gb or gbc support, but with Goomba it ain't bad.


gomba or just a random gbc emulator on an r4 and more on dslite is the way to go imo, the only thing you miss is link cable and gc-gba connection, and the titles that use things like this that people would use nowadays is a very small thing.


----------



## playstays_shun (Oct 21, 2020)

I wouldn't want it to be my only GBA console, but I just got a Micro and dang Is it awesome imo

stealth and HD mode , GBA lol


----------



## playstays_shun (Feb 16, 2021)

Can we revive this thread? I love this discussion so much 

it needs more pages haha


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2021)

I love the original AGB-001, but with the IPS mod in it. I'm also quite fond of the new Boxypixel non-folding SP shell with IPS mod. I'm gonna have to build me one of those one day.



playstays_shun said:


> I wouldn't want it to be my only GBA console, but I just got a Micro and dang Is it awesome imo
> 
> stealth and HD mode , GBA lol


The only thing I didn't like about the micro (at least the one I had) was the colors seemed very washed-out, and the battery life at full brightness was trash.


----------



## playstays_shun (Feb 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I love the original AGB-001, but with the IPS mod in it. I'm also quite fond of the new Boxypixel non-folding SP shell with IPS mod. I'm gonna have to build me one of those one day.
> 
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about the micro (at least the one I had) was the colors seemed very washed-out, and the battery life at full brightness was reash



ill have to look up boxy pixel mod, that sounds interesting !

Have you tried micro with a fresh battery and looked at a few units' screens?

the black levels aren't as good as the AGS-101 but no smearing, and imo the higher ppi since the low res is on a smaller screen, make it superior. I feel like I've seen some screens with washed out colors though in pictures, but the one I picked up looks like a gem

Just like how I think some AGS-101 have runny horizontal lines, whereas its not the case for all - certainly not my AGB-001 with modded 101 screen or my stock AGS-101 SP

Also, my micro battery was horrendous with the OEM one it was very depleted. But getting a fresh one from retro modding worked miracles

AA's with AGB-001 is still going to be longer, or a fresh SP battery, but it's not horrible. Then again I usually use half brightness to err on the side of caution

Though rechargeable integrated batteries have their place, and are a thing we are just used to with electronics, I personally love using rechargeable swappable AA's with the AGB. It's a relic of a thing from the past, and if I bring a few sets I have infinite battery life on the go, vs. must find a wall outlet between cycles


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> ill have to look up boxy pixel mod, that sounds interesting !
> 
> Have you tried micro with a fresh battery and looked at a few units' screens?
> 
> ...


My AGS-001 (frontlit SP) has really bad horizontal lines on it, not sure if it's the back light's fault or just the LCD, but it's noticable enough to be annoying. And no, I haven't compared my micro I had to anyone else's, I got it brand new on a black friday sale for $50 back in 2007 or 2008, I forget which. But the colors not being vibrant was kind of a letdown, except GBC games looked great on it using Goomba Color and an EZ-Flash III.

Another thing that bothers me is hop "poppy" the colors are on Gameboy emulators and IPS screens, compared to the original GBC.

Original games had nice natural-looking color like this, and looked really good:




But emulators and IPS screen mods have the colors looking really poppy and are a bit jarring:




I guess it all boils down to preference, but Links Awakening DX as shown here shouldn't have it's colors blown out like that.


----------



## playstays_shun (Feb 16, 2021)

I too prefer the authentic feel of 101

it’s why I opted for it over an IPS modded 001 

but I would be lying if I didn’t say it would be nice to have an IPS GBA in the collection at some point

I think you nailed it though. It has an emulated look


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> I too prefer the authentic feel of 101
> 
> it’s why I opted for it over an IPS modded 001
> 
> ...


The newer GBC screens let you adjust the colors and gamma and stuff, so I should get one of those eventually.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the micro (at least the one I had) was the colors seemed very washed-out, and the battery life at full brightness was reash



if you ever get another one, try removing the faceplate and turning the small potentiometer in the top right corner. Made my screen look way better. Be careful though and don’t try it if you can’t do slight turns or it looks fine.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> if you ever get another one, try removing the faceplate and turning the small potentiometer in the top right corner. Made my screen look way better. Be careful though and don’t try it if you can’t do slight turns or it looks fine.


I don't know if I'll ever find another one under $100, people are getting greedy lately. Are batteries even being made for them anymore? Or new faceplates? Glass faceplates would sell like a mofo!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I don't know if I'll ever find another one under $100, people are getting greedy lately. Are batteries even being made for them anymore? Or new faceplates? Glass faceplates would sell like a mofo!



I think so, for both, never seen glass though. Probably hard to make since it needs a specific bend


----------



## playstays_shun (Feb 19, 2021)

Cool video of the Boxy Pixel vertically oriented SP mod case

looks like only supports ips. Not 001 or 101 screens


----------

